

Requesting feedback on landing page of an idea I'm doing for Startup Weekend.. - HatchetHarry

I'm preparing for Startup Weekend Pasdadena. I figure this launchpage is my first MVP. I would appriciate any type of feedback or suggestions. http://signup.laborhoods.com
======
cyphersanctus
Ok, im viewing your site from an 11 inch macbook air. Things to consider: the
email input should be above the fold. I should see it as soon as I land on
your page. Instead of saying "Enter Your E-Mail to Request an Invite" you
could put "Claim Our Early Adopter Badge", something of the sort. The logo is
too big and should be higher, in order for everything else to fit. I would
rearrange the copy of the main message, making it say Hire a Neighbor before
the other part. That text could be smaller and with a cooler font. The image
of the map on the phone should be clear and have the proper dimensions of an
iphone app.

All of that said, your landing page should not be your MVP. You'd do well to
make a mobile site that looks and feels exactly like your app would feel. Then
the demo for the startup weekend could be a video showing you navigating
through the mobile site.

